# Elusive Vineyard #2 Pictures



## grapeman (May 22, 2013)

For those of you who follow the Champlain Valley Vineyard thread or even the Vineyard from the Beginning thread, you will notice that there is a general lack of pictures showing the elusive Vineyard #2 that I showed pre-plant about 5 years ago. Well here are some pictures of it almost grown up now. The first picture is before planting and the next has Brianna on the outside row to pollinate the block of St. Pepin vines shown behind it. There are just some pictures taken from other angles.


----------



## Wade E (May 22, 2013)

Very nice Rich. Why do you use 1 to pollinate another, hybrid?


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2013)

Coming along nicely Rich! Was thinking about getting some St. Pepin after trying yours. It is not self pollinating?


----------



## grapeman (May 22, 2013)

St Pepin is said to be pistillate or all-female instead of the normal hermaphroditic. I have found it will pollinate on it's own and does have some perfect flowers. I have a pollinator row every 5 rows of St.Pepin. Pollinates great.

This is a very droughty soil so that's why the grass is sparse. I let it grow, but did not seed the alleys to keep competition down for water.


----------



## OilnH2O (May 22, 2013)

My how time flies... I remember you doing this, and forgot all about it, but it didn't seem that long ago!


----------



## fivebk (May 22, 2013)

Rich, 

Very nice!!! It amazes me how you keep up with everything (after all you are going through) Keep up the good work and I hope your health will continue to improve

BOB


----------



## Deezil (May 22, 2013)

Very nice.. I think this was before my time, but I've read all your threads and vaguely remember it's mention. Nice to see it all grown up

Since I've started with a few vines myself... I find myself envious of all your straight trunks  .. Might help if i ordered young vines instead of 2-3 yr olds huh?


----------



## mgmarty (May 23, 2013)

What a great looking vineyard! It looks like you mow between the rows. The rows look hilled up. do you compost them? I dont know how you find the time.


----------



## GreginND (May 23, 2013)

I am so impressed at how immaculate your vineyard is. All are on a top wire system?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 23, 2013)

Looks beautiful, Rich. You do such nice work and have so much to offer here.


----------



## grapeman (May 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone. The rows are slightly hilled up as I relied on a small disc harrow for the first couple years for weed control. The outer discs help to throw a bit of soil to bury the weeds up.

Greg yes they are all Top Wire Cordon. This is a medium vigor site so TWC works well as no excessive vigor to control. The site is a pure sand with lower fertility and is somewhat excessively drained. At times I wish I had drip on it. I could install it and feed it from a brook about 50 feet away from the one side.


----------

